# Brossard, Que. Const. Daniel Tessier



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Quebec Officer Shot During Drug Raid Dies

A 17-year veteran of the Laval police force was shot and killed during a raid in Brossard, Que. Friday morning -- only one week after joining the drug investigation unit. 
Laval police confirmed Friday that 42-year-old Const. Daniel Tessier had died from gunshot wounds. Another officer, Stephane Forbes, was shot in the arm and is expected to recover from his injuries. 
The officers were taking part in a massive drug bust operation that involved raids at eight locations -- two in Brossard and six in Laval. 
They were operating outside their jurisdiction because the suspects they were after in Brossard were from Laval. 
A man and a woman have been arrested, confirmed Laval police. The two officers had been watching the suspects since last June. 
CTV's Genevieve Beauchemin said a suspect -- reportedly the woman -- was shot. 
Tessier has two girls, aged 10 and 12, with his wife -- who is also an officer serving with a different police force. 
CTV's Jed Kahane, in Brossard, earlier reported that Tessier had been shot in the head. 
Quebec Provincial Police have taken over the investigation to find out the circumstances that led up to the shootings. Laval Police Chief Jean-Pierre Gariepy told reporters Friday that his officers were in a very deep shock. 
In December 2005, Laval municipal police Const. Valerie Gignac was killed when shot with a high-powered rifle after answering what appeared to be a routine call.

Information From: *CTV.ca*


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Thousands Mourn Slain Quebec Officer*

During his packed funeral in Laval, Que., slain police officer Det.-Sgt. Daniel Tessier was remembered by his oldest daughter as someone who always looked at the bright side of life. 
She spoke to thousands of mourners gathered to remember the 42-year-old drug squad officer, husband and father of two girls who was shot to death during a drug bust on March 2. 
"You have said that you wanted to live until you would be a 104, and mommy said she wanted to live to 102. You wanted to see the kids of my kids," said Veronique, 12, speaking in French.

http://www.officer.com/article/article.jsp?id=35253&siteSection=1


----------

